# Chemical Confusion!



## 1983 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey all, 

I'm a new member from London. Currently hooked to my 1980 Hasselblad and documenting my travels with it. 

I've decided I'm gonna develop my films at home. Got the changing bag, developing tank, squeegee, thermometer and gloves all ready to go. But the chemicals suggested by the local Calumet are causing a bit of confusion... 

I've got the following:

ID11 DEVELOPER 5L - POWDER
HYPAM 1L RAPID FIXER
INDICET STOP BATH 1L 

Could you guys give me some tips on how to mix, store and use these? Never worked in a darkroom, but I've shot a test film that's ready to be developed when I suss out how to do it!

Thanks!


----------



## ann (Oct 4, 2010)

i see you have also posted this on apug. there are certainly more film users there than here.

the direction for mixing should be on the containers.

there is no need to mix the stop bath , just use it as a concentrate. a few drops in water to turn it a light orange and it will do the trick

rapid fixer, mix 1:4 for you film. this can be re-used for several rolls of film. in fact you can mix the whole container, if you have a large jug and use it for quite a few rolls of film. You can use hypo check to determine if it has too much silver and is no longer working well.

mix the developer all at once and place in a 5 liter bottle. Use only the necessary amount for a roll of film. I am not a user of this developer so i am not sure if it is a one shot developer, you should  be able to find that out on ILford's website where they will give you a lot of detail information.

i would suggest you NOT use the squeeze on your film. They should have had you buy some photo flo or LPN *it is a better product*  

after washing your film, you use the above product on the film so the water will run off without leaving water marks.

here is the link for ilford

http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/200629163442455.pdf

have fun


----------



## 1983 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks so much Ann, 

none of the packaging states clearly how to mix/prepare the stuff so that reply helps clear the mystery up a little!

I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## ann (Oct 4, 2010)

hm, interesting, 

you might try that link as it should give more details about mixing

with the developer i would start with about 4 l of water , pour in the power and stir until desolved, then put the rest of the water to measure out to 5l

the fixer, is liquid and just measure out a 1:4 ratio for the film

as i said before i wouldn't mix up all the stop bath, as it can be used a few drops at a time.

just be sure the stopbath in the water is a very pale shade of orange as too much will create issues for you.


----------

